# What we do when the woods all stacked



## WOODBUTCHER (Mar 14, 2008)

Just putting this out there to see what you other Wood-Mobsters do while the woods drying. I'm a Graphic Artist by trade, I do semi-pro photography and I am also a pumpkin grower. Here's a picture of my son and I last September, I got real lucky and bagged 11 pumpkins off one Bigmax plant that took over 800 square feet of space....total weight of all 11....1,228 lbs


Enjoy,
WoodButcher


----------



## WoodMann (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmm, wht I do when it's all stacked. Well, I guess in a nutshell when I'm not cutting splitting or stacking there's this other thing called work that I engage in for roughly 8 hours each day...........


----------



## burntime (Mar 15, 2008)

Drink Beer!  You earned it!  It also helps to fend off the aches


----------



## Ncountry (Mar 16, 2008)

That's awesome shorty, do you sell them too?


----------



## High_Iron (Mar 16, 2008)

Shorty, those doors are amazing!


----------



## eba1225 (Mar 17, 2008)

Well lets see.....fish, work (yes that 40+ hr a week thing that most everyone does), look for more wood, watch the kids play baseball, fish, cut the grass, and did I mention fish.


Shorty, Nice work.


Erik


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Mar 17, 2008)

shorty27 said:
			
		

> Yes I do.  Doors are $500.  They take about 25 hours to make and although you can't see the detail in the pictures, these are not just cut out.  The hair is in the animals, the wood grain is carved into the wood, all lines are cut into the wood and the leaves.  Takes a lot of time, but they come out pretty nice.  Other items depend on what someone wants.  Here's a few more things I have done.



Shorty,
           Wow ! very nice work, I like to see stuff like that.....my favorite is the Bears......keep it up!

WoodButcher


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Mar 17, 2008)

eba1225 said:
			
		

> Well lets see.....fish, work (yes that 40+ hr a week thing that most everyone does), look for more wood, watch the kids play baseball, fish, cut the grass, and did I mention fish.
> 
> 
> Shorty, Nice work.
> ...




Erik,
        Fish......yes.....the easter bunny is bringing my 3 year old his first pole this year, can't wait !

WoodButcher


----------



## laynes69 (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, I'm never really caught up, but last year I canned over 600 jars of food from our garden. This year I have 400 onion sets to go in, I built me a 6 flat mini greenhouse, which currently has brocolli in it. Mom and dad have 2, 3 1/2 acre ponds, so the boys and I go out fishing on the boats. Last year I got a 6.5 pound largemouth and a 5.5 in the same day. Gardening is my main thing though. Raise enough to feed the family all year and sell enough to pay for the supplies, then some. I believe I have about 45 dozen jars to fill this year. Also got 4 blueberry bushes to get in the ground with 4 grape vines. My 7 and 4 year old will have their own little garden to care for this year. The easter bunny brought them some lures, and mini hoes and shovels.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Mar 31, 2008)

Paint the house. Wish I was cutting wood instead.


----------



## moondoggy (Apr 1, 2008)

wow nice stuff all.

woods not all stacked yet. still playing woodsmen/gatherer.

but when i'm done...... fishing and the beach.... and of course tending to the property. big YES to painting the house too.
soo many projects. my son is just 9, I cant wait until i can really get some work out of him.
also a volenteer soccer coach for the kids.

and a whole lot of sitting by the wood piles and wait'n to burn.....


----------



## DriftWood (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.boatnerd.com/news/newpictures02/PortHuron-Mackinac7-11-02.jpg 

http://www.byc.com/mack/past-results/2007-macfinal.cfm


----------



## stonehouse (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm a graphic artist and I'm restoring a stone house. 

here's the website about the house.

http://www.stonehouse1812.com


----------



## raybonz (Apr 3, 2008)

stonehouse said:
			
		

> I'm a graphic artist and I'm restoring a stone house.
> 
> here's the website about the house.
> 
> http://www.stonehouse1812.com



Nice home you have there... Lots of character and I am sure lots of work too... The location looks a storybook picture!

Ray


----------



## webbie (Apr 3, 2008)

Some talented hombres here!

My problem (or advantage, depending how you look at it) is that I am not great at anything! Not an artist, wood worker, programmer, photographer or anything else - rather I am 1/2 ass at just about everything. That helps to "git er done", but I won't be creating any works of art soon!

I guess, if anything, I am a writer and pundit! Marketing too......which is actually fun. Off season I will spend more time reading, walking, playing tennis, bike riding and enjoying our little corner of the earth here.


----------



## btj1031 (Apr 3, 2008)

Is that a western Mass tobacco barn out in the distance?  There's plenty of those scenes to go around out there, as I remember from my time at UMASS.

When the wood is stacked, I go tent camping in Northern NH, also home to many beautiful views.


----------



## webbie (Apr 3, 2008)

J-Man said:
			
		

> Is that a western Mass tobacco barn out in the distance?  T


That barn is probably not for smoke, since this is in Southampton, which is a little colder and more elevated than the river valley (which is right behind the mts in back of pic. 

But it is amazing how much tobacco is grown along the river - north to about Deerfield and south to the Bradley Airport area...and maybe below. Probably a micro-climate...and special soil also.


----------

